# مكتئبين في كل شيء لكن غير متضايقين 2كو 4: 8



## candy shop (13 مايو 2008)

مكتئبين في كل شيء لكن غير متضايقين.متحيّرين لكن غير يائسين 2كو 4 : 8)




( مضطهدين لكن غير متروكين.مطروحين لكن غير هالكين. 2كو 4 : 9)



كيف........؟ وهل بعد كل هذا ممكن أسأل سؤال من جهلى يارب واقول..........


أتحبنى؟؟؟؟_


أعلم يارب أنك تحبنى وقبل أن أحبك أنا انت أحببتنى أولآ 

(نحن نحبه لانه هو احبنا اولا. 1يو 4 : 19)

انت احببتنى قبل أنشاء العالم حبك دفعك أن تكُون العالم من العدم من اجلي

حبك عجيب قد جعلك تصنع لي تدبير الخلاص .

حبك دفعك أن تخلى ذاتك ومجدك وتأخذ شكلى شكل العبد .

حبك دفعك أن تتحد بطبيعتى الضعيفة وتجعلها واحدآ فيك .

وهكذا صرت قريبآ جدآ منى أقرب من نفسي لي.

حبك حقيقة واقعة يخيب كل من ابتعد عنها أو اعمت عينه لذات الدنيا وشهواتها عن حبك.

حبك ثابت لي لا يتغير ابدآ .أنا اتغير لان طبيعتى ضعيفة.

قديمآ وقبل ظهورك فى الجسد .كانت طبيعتى تملي الى الشر والاثم 

سقوط تام فى الوحل والخطية والفساد ...!!!

ولكن عندما ظهرت يا ابن الله فى الجسد وباركت طبيعتى فيك.

حينئذآ تحولت طبيعتي الى الميل الى القداسة والطهر .

لم اعد ارتاح فى الخطية او الشر لانى وجدك في فى قلبى.

وجدك تحبنى حب غير محدود .حب كله بذل حتى بكل حياتك 

ربى يسوع نعم هنا متاعب وعثرات ,هنا الم وجروح تجعلنى كثيرآ ما اسقط

تجعلنى كثيرآ ما احزن ربما أحيانآ انثقل الى حد اننى أياس من الحياة

(اننا تثقلنا جدا فوق الطاقة حتى أيسنا من الحياة ايضا. 2كو 1: 8)

كثيرآ جدآ يارب ما تضغط علي الظروف حتى أنى اصبح مكتئب جدآ فى كل شيئ .

ولكن عندما انظر في قلبى فأجد حبك ,وأنظر لشخصك فألمح حبك متدفق نحوي

حينئذآ لا أتضايق رغم أنى مكتئب فى كل شيئ حولى بيضغط علي:

( مكتئبين في كل شيء لكن غير متضايقين 2كو 4 : 8)

كثيرآ جدآ ما تحدث امور في حياتى تجعلنى متحير جدآآ يارب

ممكن أفكر فى هذه الامور وأتسأل عن جهل أتحبنى؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولكن عندما تأتى الاجابة من روحك ومن وجهك الجميل ومن طبيعتك القريبة حدآ منى

حينئذآ أكون فعلآ متحير ولكن غير يأس لانى أنتظرك عن قريب فأنت حياتى التى لاتموت.

( متحيّرين لكن غير يائسين 2كو 4: 8)

العالم يضهدنى وبوضوح يارب ,هو لا يعلم السبب ولكن أنا أعرف لماذا يضطهدنى .

ورغم كل الاضطهدات القاسية والمرة لنفسي ,لكن حبك يشملنى ويرطب قلبى 

حبك يضمد اى جرح يأتى علي من أضطهاد العالم فأشعر اننى غير متروك أبدآ رغم أنى مضطهد:

( مضطهدين لكن غير متروكين 2كو 4 : 9)

وايضآ يارب تضغط علي الظروف والاتعاب وشهوات العالم حتى أنها تطرحنى الى أسفل .

وانطرح ويزداد المى جدآ اذا اجد نفسى مطروحه على الارض فى مرارة عظيمة ولكن..!!

عندما تفتقدنى محبتك ,وتكشف لي عن حبك الجميل تقوم نفسى فورآ واعلم انى ختى وأن كنت مطروح ولكن غير هالك.

(مطروحين لكن غير هالكين 2كو 4 : 9)

اخيرآ مهما تكلمنا عن حبك يارب مستحيل أن نصف حقيقته فهو أعلى من كل وصف وهو أعلى من كل تصور

رغم ما أدركته من حبك هو الفتات والقليل ,فكم يكون يا ألهى عندما يستعلن لي حبك بصورة أعمق

أو كما وهب لنا أن نأخذ شيئ فائق للعقل حقآ يارب ..!!

__________________​


----------



## ميرنا (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مكتئبين في كل شيء لكن غير متضايقين 2كو 4: 8*

الله يا نون موضوع رائع بجد ​


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مكتئبين في كل شيء لكن غير متضايقين 2كو 4: 8*



ميرنا قال:


> الله يا نون موضوع رائع بجد ​



ميرسى يا ميرنا يا حبيبتى​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مكتئبين في كل شيء لكن غير متضايقين 2كو 4: 8*

اية دا يا مشرفتنا انتى قديسة كبيرة واحنا مش عارفين 
موضوع جميل جدا 

اذكرينى فى صلواتك


----------



## Coptic Man (14 مايو 2008)

> كثيرآ جدآ يارب ما تضغط علي الظروف حتى أنى اصبح مكتئب جدآ فى كل شيئ .
> 
> ولكن عندما انظر في قلبى فأجد حبك ,وأنظر لشخصك فألمح حبك متدفق نحوي
> 
> حينئذآ لا أتضايق رغم أنى مكتئب فى كل شيئ حولى بيضغط علي:


 
عن تجربة هذا ما يحدث معي بالفعل

شكرا يا كاندي علي موضوعك الاكثر من رائع والرب يكون معانا جميعا ويساعدنا


----------



## فيبى 2010 (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مكتئبين في كل شيء لكن غير متضايقين 2كو 4: 8*

*شكرااااااااا  ياكاندى على موضوعك الرائع*​


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مكتئبين في كل شيء لكن غير متضايقين 2كو 4: 8*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> اية دا يا مشرفتنا انتى قديسة كبيرة واحنا مش عارفين
> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> اذكرينى فى صلواتك



ميرسى لزوقك انا انسانه اقل من العاديه

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مكتئبين في كل شيء لكن غير متضايقين 2كو 4: 8*



Coptic Man قال:


> عن تجربة هذا ما يحدث معي بالفعل
> 
> شكرا يا كاندي علي موضوعك الاكثر من رائع والرب يكون معانا جميعا ويساعدنا



شكراااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك يا مينا

ربنا يكون معاك ويوفقك​


----------



## candy shop (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مكتئبين في كل شيء لكن غير متضايقين 2كو 4: 8*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> *شكرااااااااا  ياكاندى على موضوعك الرائع*​



شكراااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------

